# استفسار عن منتديات احلى منتدى



## abn yso3 (2 يناير 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

عندى استفسار وارجو انى الاقى اجابه

فى المنتديات المقدمه من منتديات + احلى منتدى +
هل من الممكن ازالة الروابط الموجوده فى نهاية الصفح
.
.
.
v
++ انشاء منتدى | © phpbb | منتدى مجاني للدعم و المساعدة | احصائيات | أعط هبة لهذا المنتدى | أحدث مدونتك مجانياً ++​
ارجو اجابه يا احبه

وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
سلام الرب يسوع 
معكم


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن منتديات احلى منتدى*

لا اعتقد انه ممكن, لأنها ضريبة المنتديات المجانية ان يكون فيها اعلانات و روابط للموقع الأم..


----------



## abn yso3 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن منتديات احلى منتدى*

*مرسى ليك حبيبى ماى روك الرب يبارك حياتك*
*بالفعل حاولت ان اجد اى وسيله لازالتها لكن باءت كل محاوالاتى بالفشل*
*الرب يباركك *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن منتديات احلى منتدى*

يوجد يا اخي طريقة ذكية انظر منتداية




كيف اني حطيت خلفية اخفت الروابط


----------



## abn yso3 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار عن منتديات احلى منتدى*



marounandrew قال:


> يوجد يا اخي طريقة ذكية انظر منتداية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا فعلا عملت كده لكن الرابط نفسة شغال حتى لو تم اخفاءه بواسطة الخلفيات الرب يباركك*​


----------



## alfadyhabiby (11 ديسمبر 2008)

لا مش ممكن الروابط دى تتلغى لانها روابط من الشركة ومش ممكن تتشال


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليكم......................


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك


----------



## بطرس البرت (29 ديسمبر 2008)

[*SIZE="5"]ممكن حد يعلمنى ازاى اضع موضوع بالمنتدى[/SIZE] 
وانا واثق انكم ستستفادون جدا*






::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:

  وشكرا   
*     بطرس البرت*


----------



## abn yso3 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاول اهلا بيك يا بطرس
فى الغالب والى فاكره انك لازم تعمل مشاركات الاول وبعدين
خاصية كتابة المواضيع هتتفتح ده لو مش كانت مفتوحه اصلا
**وازاى *​*
بتلاقى اعلى و اسفل  القسم الى عاوز تكتب فيه 
كلمه بالاخضر على اليمين
اسمها
new thread
او
new topic 
*​


----------

